# Star Trek Online



## wastel (30. Januar 2014)

Hallo, spielt das noch jemand aktiv?

Ich habe etwas 1,5 jahre pause gemacht und will wieder mal reinschauen. Änderungen gabs ja in Massen.

U.a. blick ich nicht mehr durch welche "waffen" momentan "aktuell" sind.

Momentan nutze ich noch die Antiprotonen Waffen  (XI'er) und Teile der MACO Ausrüstung auf dem Schiff.

Kann man damit noch im PvE bestehen oder ist es sinnvoll andere Waffentypen (schadensarten) zu nutzen?

PvP wird nicht gemacht

Grüsse
Wastel


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (30. Januar 2014)

Hi,

ich gucke alle paar Wochen mal für ein paar Stunden rein, ist leider sehr still in meinem Freundeskreis dort geworden.
Aktuell ist XIIer Ausrüstung, aber auch mit der XIer solltest Du im PvE keine Probleme haben.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Januar 2014)

Spiel es auch noch unregelmäßig, aber ab und zu mal paar Stunden. Problem ist halt das es zwar immer wieder viel kurzweiligen Content gibt aber halt keinen richtigen PvE Endcontent mit dem man sich über längere Zeit beschäftigen könnte.
Das motiviert halt nicht grade dazu regelmäßig zu spielen wenn man immer nur die gleichen 2-3 30-40min Missionen pro Tag zum Marken farmen machen kann. 

Gäbe es richtige lange Gruppenmissionen über 1 1/2 - 2h die man in einer Gruppe auch mal machen könnte, oder müsste, würde ich es wohl immer noch regelmäßiger spielen.


----------



## MaxRink (30. Januar 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Spiel es auch noch unregelmäßig, aber ab und zu mal paar Stunden. Problem ist halt das es zwar immer wieder viel kurzweiligen Content gibt aber halt keinen richtigen PvE Endcontent mit dem man sich über längere Zeit beschäftigen könnte.
> Das motiviert halt nicht grade dazu regelmäßig zu spielen wenn man immer nur die gleichen 2-3 30-40min Missionen pro Tag zum Marken farmen machen kann.



War damals auch mein Problem. Bin dann zu EVE gewechselt.


----------



## pcfreak26 (30. Januar 2014)

Ich spiels auch noch ab und zu


----------



## Andi2008 (30. Januar 2014)

Ab und an ebenso, in einer Gruppe wäre es aber lustiger.


----------

